

Silly cloud computing commercial with *automatic weapons* destroying servers - auntjemima
http://www.nohardware.com/

======
iamdave
Slightly worse than the Firerift commercial.

------
jedi203
Hilarious! I know I'd like to do that to some of my Dells!

